# m.v. "Andes" 1:400



## Krzychu74

Hello!
I would like to present to you my latest project. This will be the model of a container ship M. V. "Andes" in 1:400 scale.
So it looks design on 3D renders.

Best regards.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Well done! Looks good for sure.


----------



## 34751

She looks like NEDLLOYD CLEMENT....

Welcome to the site!

Willem Johan.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Thank you very much my Friends. 
I am very glad that my design you like.
_Nedlloyd Clement_ looks really very similar like _Andes_ maybe because both ships were built at almost the same time (_NC_ in 1983, _Andes_ in 1984) by the same shipyard: Hyundai Heavy Industries, Ulsan, South Korea.
Probably used in the project many of the same elements (for example, a crane) in order to reduce construction costs.
Maybe someday I can find drawings of _Nedlloyd Clement_, then I could design a model of this ship.

Today some of sheets of model (one of the sheet from instruction of building and some sheets with parts).

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Dear Friends!
_Andes _is ready to test gluing. 

The model has 99 numbered parts.
Sheets with instruction kit: 5
Sheets with parts: 10
Sheets with optional parts (underwater part of the hull): 5

Soon the first pictures 

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
The beginning of work on the skeleton of the hull.

Best regards.


----------



## herky

Krzychu74 said:


> Hello!
> The beginning of work on the skeleton of the hull.
> 
> Best regards.


glad to see you made it over to this site.eagerly awaiting release of this model(==D)


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Nice to meet you here too *herky*.

Next part of work.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!

Next step.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Cover for the bow part is already into place...


----------



## Krzychu74

...next photos.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Today: sides...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and next photos.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Time for next photos...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and next...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and last photos.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Today bow thruster.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Next parts.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Today, rudder and screw.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
A few new details on the bow...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and next photos.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Today cover on hatchways.

Best regards


----------



## Gulpers

*Well done*

Krzychu74,

A very interesting series of photographs. Thank you for providing daily updates.
I have to admire your skill and patience since personally, I find making a paper aeroplane challenging enough! (Jester)

Can't wait to see the finished project. (Applause)


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Thank you very much *Gulpers*. My pleasure. 

Beginning gluing of the superstructure.

Best regards.


----------



## herky

Krzychu74 said:


> Hello!
> Thank you very much *Gulpers*. My pleasure.
> 
> Beginning gluing of the superstructure.
> 
> Best regards.


looking great so far.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Thank you *herky*. 

Next parts of superstructure.

Best regards.


----------



## kewl dude

I am enjoying following along. Appears the model is built just like the real ship? Shore built modules welded (glued) together? 

Greg Hayden


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Thank you *kewl dude*.
The model can be glued doing separately each of the main components: the hull, superstructure, equipment, and then glue it all together or, for example glued directly superstructure on the hull. In my opinion gluing various main components separately is better because do not have to keep taking in hand the entire model.
It depends on how the modeler is more convenient.

New parts of superstructure...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and superstructure on deck.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!

A few more little things on the superstructure.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Today time for a overhead crane and crane...


----------



## Krzychu74

...two more photos of the crane and the general view...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and a view of the stern with a screw up on the board.

Best regards.


----------



## ben27

good day krzychu74.today.09:09.#33.re:m.v."andes"1:400.thank you for a great follow on post.and sharing your skill.great model.regards ben27


----------



## Gulpers

Krzychu74,

I continue to be amazed, and in awe of what you achieve by folding and cutting card. (Applause)


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Thank you very much my dear Friends! 

At the beginning of the small animation on my blog:
http://mikromodele.blogspot.com/2014/06/a-to-spryciarz.html

_Andes_ is ready for loading containers...


----------



## Krzychu74

...next few images...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and the last five images.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Start of making containers.
In the picture are the individual containers (20 and 40 feet). Now I'm doing containers grouped in layers (of 3 because so much layers could be load up amidships, while on foredeck of 2).

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Ok, time to show next step of test building.
- Individual containers.
- Containers 20 feets on the eleven pieces grouped in two layers (they are going to bow)
- And the first containers on board.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Test gluing complete. _Andes_ is ready...


----------



## Krzychu74

...next photos...


----------



## Krzychu74

...and next...


----------



## Krzychu74

...more pictures...


----------



## Krzychu74

...never ending story  ...


----------



## Krzychu74

...again and again...


----------



## Krzychu74

... soon will be end of pictures. Trust me  ...


----------



## Krzychu74

...finish. 

Best regards.


----------



## jerome morris

Very very nice!
Always love a container ship.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
*jerome morris*: thank you very much. I`m glad model you like. 

Now, as always in my models time for back-cover with 3-views.

Best regards.


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
It was the longest painting the cover since when I started to design models...
This time I am being discouraged to its traditional painting I decided to paint it again with the help of Gimp. It worked!
Finally I can say: the cover is ready. 

Best regards.


----------



## herky

Krzychu74 said:


> Hello!
> It was the longest painting the cover since when I started to design models...
> This time I am being discouraged to its traditional painting I decided to paint it again with the help of Gimp. It worked!
> Finally I can say: the cover is ready.
> 
> Best regards.


ok enough teasing how do i get one??(==D)


----------



## jerome morris

Very nice!


----------



## herky

i hear the model is finished and soon to be set to a pay download site.will put up link to it when it gets there.the site is called ecardmodels .well worth a look if you want to try card ship models


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
Dear Friends, model of _Andes_ is now available.
You can find she here:
http://www.ecardmodels.com/index.php/1-400-m-v-andes-paper-model.html

Special thanks for *tatasam* for great test testmodel.
I also thank everyone who observed my work and commented in this thread:
*ben27*, *Gulpers*, *herky*, *jerome morris*, *kewl dude*, *Stephen J. Card*, *wjmaritiem*

Thank you very much Friends! 

Best regards.
Krzychu74


----------



## herky

Krzychu74 said:


> Hello!
> Dear Friends, model of _Andes_ is now available.
> You can find she here:
> http://www.ecardmodels.com/index.php/1-400-m-v-andes-paper-model.html
> 
> Special thanks for *tatasam* for great test testmodel.
> I also thank everyone who observed my work and commented in this thread:
> *ben27*, *Gulpers*, *herky*, *jerome morris*, *kewl dude*, *Stephen J. Card*, *wjmaritiem*
> 
> Thank you very much Friends!
> 
> Best regards.
> Krzychu74


Its a great model.Bought it and will start after i complete my Rotterdam model.Thanks for all your hard work.Would recomend this to any readers who want to give card models a try(==D)


----------



## Nick Batstone

Krzychu74

What glue do you use to stick the printed sheets to the card? I have several of these download kits for my model railway and have trouble when gluing the paper to the card. It buckles too much and is difficult to keep the lines straight when assembling?


----------



## herky

Nick Batstone said:


> Krzychu74
> 
> What glue do you use to stick the printed sheets to the card? I have several of these download kits for my model railway and have trouble when gluing the paper to the card. It buckles too much and is difficult to keep the lines straight when assembling?


i use addos spray glue for laminating printed sheets to card and uhu glue for the actual building.works for me.i dont like the pva craft glues (==D)


----------



## Nick Batstone

Thanks Herky, I take it that spray glue is similar to the photo mount kind?


----------



## herky

Nick Batstone said:


> Thanks Herky, I take it that spray glue is similar to the photo mount kind?


not sure i buy it at hardware shop.mayby a bit stronger than photo mount(==D)


----------



## Krzychu74

Hello!
One more a little update:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfsWtiGuW6A



Best regards.


----------



## herky

Krzychu74 said:


> Hello!
> One more a little update:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfsWtiGuW6A
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards.


thats a great way to educate model builders into whats required to build these models in card(==D)


----------

